# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Banana pancakes

## cdn_79

When I was in Negril 4 years ago we went to Cafe Goa a lot for breakfast and had their banana pancakes every time. We are here in Negril now and went to have them again and I don't know what happened to them, but they were not good. Not good at all. I'm hoping it was an off day, but I don't really want to take a chance again so my question is... who besides Goa makes the best banana pancakes? Beach preferred but not mandatory. Thanks for your help! I'm trying to take some  pictures this time so I can actually do a trip report!

----------


## Negril1990

not pancakes but canoe's French toast with caramelized bananas with French press blue mountain coffee is the best

----------


## Negril1990



----------


## cdn_79

That looks great, we've had dinner at Canoe before but I think we'll have to try it for breakfast this time too!

----------


## justchuck

Country Country makes very good banana pancakes.

----------


## cdn_79

Awesome, Country Country is not too far down from where we are staying so that definitely works. I'm interested in seeing their property too so we can kill 2 birds.

----------


## babsklem

Second vote for country country's banana pancakes!  26 days till I'm eating that for breakfast!

----------


## sher

Another vote for country country! Their banana pancakes are amazing, especially when I add just a sprinkle of salt to bring out the flavors!

----------


## Prism

Another recommendation for Country Country

----------


## cdn_79

Thanks guys, definitely going to try Country Country!

----------


## Kuda

Country Country  has some of  the best breakfast food  in Negril for sure!

----------


## abarnes

We went to Cafe Goa a few weeks ago and agree, they were tasteless and almost too bad to eat, our son only ate a few bites.  He loved the Beach House and Xtabi had some great tasting banana pancakes.  Negril1990, that looks awesome!

----------


## nutz4travel

Country Country's banana pancakes...

----------


## Irieonline

Wow do those pancakes ever look good. We take off in 21 hours and can't wait to get there already. Definitely gonna be having me some of those pancakes on our 3rd week in Negril

----------


## babsklem

Yummy!  Great pic!

----------


## cdn_79

Now those banana pancakes look good!

----------


## RonMon

Agree the GOA pancakes are not the greatest, rather bland for sure. The best pancakes of the trip were Canoe.  I def want to try Country Country after seeing those pics!

----------


## Bnewb

> Agree the GOA pancakes are not the greatest, rather bland for sure. The best pancakes of the trip were Canoe.  I def want to try Country Country after seeing those pics!


RonMon...are you the same RonMon1313 that reviewed Cafe Goa on TA in February of this year...that the pancakes are "huge and delicious"?  We know Big Roy the owner has a newer chef and we would like him to know if there are problems. If I have you confused with someone else...my apologies.

----------


## RonMon

> RonMon...are you the same RonMon1313 that reviewed Cafe Goa on TA in February of this year...that the pancakes are "huge and delicious"?  We know Big Roy the owner has a newer chef and we would like him to know if there are problems. If I have you confused with someone else...my apologies.


This year the first day they were great, as expected.  The next two times they were not even close, seemed like they were low on bananas and whatever else they flavor with.  I was writing reviews as I visited and taking notes and such. I didn't see any point in making a deal over a off day or two.  If others who visited are seeing the same decline then maybe there is something to it.  I know Roy as well and talked to him each time we visited, and it wasn't worthy of a complaint, its just may not be on the list of my places for pancakes anymore.  High season can be taxing as the morning crowds are quick and furious.  But as we all know in JA you can have a bad meal or two and the next at the same place is amazing.

----------


## Jenn

We were at Cafe Goa in March. Had the banana pancakes and they were really good. Perhaps was just an off day?

----------


## Accompong

> This year the first day they were great, as expected.  The next two times they were not even close, seemed like they were low on bananas and whatever else they flavor with.  I was writing reviews as I visited and taking notes and such. I didn't see any point in making a deal over a off day or two.  If others who visited are seeing the same decline then maybe there is something to it.  I know Roy as well and talked to him each time we visited, and it wasn't worthy of a complaint, its just may not be on the list of my places for pancakes anymore.  High season can be taxing as the morning crowds are quick and furious.  But as we all know in JA you can have a bad meal or two and the next at the same place is amazing.


*Well, "I know Roy as well" and I wouldn't hesitate to take him off to the side and let him know if his food standard is slipping in some way.  That is not a "complaint".  That is a "heads up" like when you tell a friend his breath stinks!  Now what you have accomplished is possibly steering business away from your friend by others and maybe it won't be "on the list of my places for pancakes anymore" for yourself.

Business is tough enough in Jamaica.  I realize you probably didn't mean harm but this is what having your business criticized on a public forum can do.  When Roy hears of this now I am sure he will do what he can to make those banana pancakes as good as they possibly can be.  That is just the type of guy Roy is.  A "heads up" from a friend could have accomplished the same thing.

I hope you will give your friend another chance the next trip.  No disrespect meant.

Peace and Guidance*

----------


## Bnewb

> This year the first day they were great, as expected.  The next two times they were not even close, seemed like they were low on bananas and whatever else they flavor with.  I was writing reviews as I visited and taking notes and such. I didn't see any point in making a deal over a off day or two.  If others who visited are seeing the same decline then maybe there is something to it.  I know Roy as well and talked to him each time we visited, and it wasn't worthy of a complaint, its just may not be on the list of my places for pancakes anymore.  High season can be taxing as the morning crowds are quick and furious.  But as we all know in JA you can have a bad meal or two and the next at the same place is amazing.


Thanks RonMon...I thought it was possible that you reviewed the wrong place on TA as you said someone named "Keith", "runs the place"... also read a bad review where someone said the owner was drunk and smoking cigarettes - Big Roy wouldn't show up to work drunk and definitely doesn't smoke cigarettes as they claimed...and another reviewer who claimed the place was "owned by Nadia's".

Needless to say I was getting confused and thank you again for clearing up your portion. I'll let Big Roy know he seems to have some pancake issues recently.

----------


## RonMon

> *Well, "I know Roy as well" and I wouldn't hesitate to take him off to the side and let him know if his food standard is slipping in some way.  That is not a "complaint".  That is a "heads up" like when you tell a friend his breath stinks!  Now what you have accomplished is possibly steering business away from your friend by others and maybe it won't be "on the list of my places for pancakes anymore" for yourself.
> 
> Business is tough enough in Jamaica.  I realize you probably didn't mean harm but this is what having your business criticized on a public forum can do.  When Roy hears of this now I am sure he will do what he can to make those banana pancakes as good as they possibly can be.  That is just the type of guy Roy is.  A "heads up" from a friend could have accomplished the same thing.
> 
> I hope you will give your friend another chance the next trip.  No disrespect meant.
> 
> Peace and Guidance*


You have me confused with the other poster.  I just replied to what someone asked me  I didn't criticize anyone publicly. I gave them a very good trip review and I stated in my post that could have been an off day and I didn't make a big deal about it because of that fact.

----------


## Accompong

> You have me confused with the other poster.  I just replied to what someone asked me  I didn't criticize anyone publicly. I gave them a very good trip review and I stated in my post that could have been an off day and I didn't make a big deal about it because of that fact.


*Yeah, I guess I direct quoted you for something some else posted.  Sorry if I made a mistake.  

Peace and Guidance*

----------


## Marko

there are different kind of banana pancakes in Jamaica......
der the ones they blend in da banana into da batter.......
and der the ones they slice and put on da pancake and then cook.....
and der the ones they blend in da banana and put slices on da pancake and cook.......

mi much prefer just dem banana slices and then cooking a fluffy pancake.....
dat is the way mi make dem der......and mi bake mi own banana and chocolate chip muffins der....
tuff to find good bakery stuff in Negril.......since they hardly use any sugar in der cooking der...

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------

